# Grainy Grain Field.



## runnah (Jan 27, 2014)

Maxed out the camera at 25600 ISO just for S&G, rather like how this came out despite the high noise.

Near pitch black, could barely make out the tree. 





iso25600 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 27, 2014)

Huh...All things considered...not bad


----------



## annamaria (Jan 27, 2014)

I like it too.


----------



## shawie (Jan 27, 2014)

What a lovely shot - this is something I would like to learn to do, take interesting shots when it's dark like this.  Usually when I attempt to take a picture of the night sky/landscape I just capture unidentifiable lights lol


----------



## runnah (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks. Now to go back on a brighter night


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

Shot on digital so its not grain just noise


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Shot on digital so its not grain just noise



But I couldn't have made the corn and grain joke.


----------



## paigew (Jan 28, 2014)

I Love how the stars look!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Shot on digital so its not grain just noise
> ...



You should not use words associated with Film, film is the future  this is a grainy grain field 
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-z4kmLsC/0/XL/img158best-XL.jpg


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...




Looks noisy to me. What ISO?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



26 years out of date Tri-X 400 over agitated for more grain in Rodinal

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limr (Jan 28, 2014)

Well yes, it's noise, not grain, but I agree that you had to go for the snark. Always go for the snark.

As for the photo, I really love it, my only quibble being that the midtones on the ground look a bit muddy. Is there a way to selectively increase the contrast just a bit on the ground? Okay, I'm pretty sure it's possible, but I just have no idea how to do it because of my pp software noobness. Noobity?


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


You won't win Gary, young generation (in general) is using wording taken from film photography and apply to digital. Mostly it's a fashion as it is nice to play AA or HCB or GW etc. For most it's impossible to play with real photosensitive materials, so they are happy to play with artificial version. Let them be. :sun:


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

timor said:


> You won't win Gary, young generation (in general) is using wording taken from film photography and apply to digital. Mostly it's a fashion as it is nice to play AA or HCB or GW etc. For most it's impossible to play with real photosensitive materials, so they are happy to play with artificial version. Let them be. :sun:



Sorry to have made such an egregious faux pas! I shant use such hallowed words again!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > You won't win Gary, young generation (in general) is using wording taken from film photography and apply to digital. Mostly it's a fashion as it is nice to play AA or HCB or GW etc. For most it's impossible to play with real photosensitive materials, so they are happy to play with artificial version. Let them be. :sun:
> ...



Don't worry runnah, you're being flicked chit from gsgary...the doctor got the wheat and the chaff mixed up when gary was born...so, rest easy, our bearded friend....enjoy a grain alcohol beverage and fuggedabout it...  ;-)


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > You won't win Gary, young generation (in general) is using wording taken from film photography and apply to digital. Mostly it's a fashion as it is nice to play AA or HCB or GW etc. For most it's impossible to play with real photosensitive materials, so they are happy to play with artificial version. Let them be. :sun:
> ...


You may, let see how this will work, but my post was not so much for you, but for Gary. He has to stop living in La Mancha.


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Don't worry runnah, you're being flicked chit from gsgary...the doctor got the wheat and the chaff mixed up when gary was born...so, rest easy, our bearded friend....enjoy a grain alcohol beverage and fuggedabout it...  ;-)



It's ok. I know jealously when I see it.


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

timor said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



I know, but I rarely get to use "egregious" and "faux pas" in the same sentence.


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Let this be a lesson

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

timor said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



I live in Chesterfield

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 28, 2014)

How far is it from Chesterfield to La Mancha


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> How far is it from Chesterfield to La Mancha



I cant remember i went through there 4 years ago on a motorbike tour

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > for Gary. He has to stop living in La Mancha.
> ...


Exactly, You don't have over there to many windmills I think. World became a Nescafe, I wonder when computer assisted graphics will be called paintings.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

Dinner stop on the way to La Mancha







Windmill 12 miles from my home


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



Have you been smoking the funny cigs


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


Prefer scotch. Even if only blended.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 28, 2014)

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



What you want is some Monkey Shoulder http://www.binnys.com/spirits/Monkey_Shoulder_Blended_Malt_Scotch_Whisky_163546.html


----------



## terri (Jan 28, 2014)

I love the image!   Agree it might improve with a bit of digital play on the midtones, and yes it has noise.   But rather than pick on too many technicalities, I am enjoying this gorgeous night shot.   I would love to have seen this view!   :love:


----------



## Designer (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> this is a grainy grain field
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/i-z4kmLsC/0/XL/img158best-XL.jpg



Wow, that is some sandpaper sky!


----------



## Designer (Jan 28, 2014)

Runnah; just for S&G, what was the time of exposure?


----------



## Designer (Jan 28, 2014)

limr said:


> ..my pp software noobness. Noobity?



LOL!

Noobishness.  Noobidity.  Noobilishous noobism.  

Uh..that's me too, BTW.


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2014)

terri said:


> I love the image!   Agree it might improve with a bit of digital play on the midtones, and yes it has noise.   But rather than pick on too many technicalities, I am enjoying this gorgeous night shot.   I would love to have seen this view!   :love:


Nobady said, that this image doesn't have a charm. Noise adds to pictorial qualities.


----------



## Designer (Jan 28, 2014)

limr said:


> As for the photo, I really love it, my only quibble being that the midtones on the ground look a bit muddy. Is there a way to selectively increase the contrast just a bit on the ground? Okay, I'm pretty sure it's possible,



An idea; get the moon over your shoulder.  I think that would lighten up the foreground.  

Just added this to my "to do" list.


----------



## timor (Jan 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> What you want is some Monkey Shoulder Monkey Shoulder Blended Malt Scotch Whisky | Binny's Beverage Depot


 Yep. sounds very tasty.


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

Designer said:


> Runnah; just for S&G, what was the time of exposure?



Not very long, maybe 5 seconds.


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

terri said:


> I love the image!   Agree it might improve with a bit of digital play on the midtones, and yes it has noise.   But rather than pick on too many technicalities, I am enjoying this gorgeous night shot.   I would love to have seen this view!   :love:



Thanks. It was pitch black so it was literally a shot in the dark. I did the high ISO shots just so I could see the tree frame the shot for a low ISO long exposure. In the end the film grainy shot came out the best.


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

Designer said:


> An idea; get the moon over your shoulder.  I think that would lighten up the foreground.  Just added this to my "to do" list.



I'd have to check my sun and moon position app but I think this particular location doesn't get the moon in that position in the winter.


----------

